

List of ideas for improving Ruby during Google Summer of Code 2015 - MrBra
https://github.com/rubygsoc/rubygsoc/wiki/Ideas-List#mri-matz-ruby-interpreter

======
MrBra
Summarizing:

\- Fine-grained locking (a.k.a. removing the MRI global lock)

\- JIT Compiler

\- Type System

\- New C Extension API

\- Cross-thread Fiber support

\---

It's just a list of _ideas_.. but it could turn out into a great summer of
code for Ruby...

~~~
claudiug
even one of those amazing ideas will ever see the pre-alpha status that will
be a huge win!

